# 55 Gallon Hap or Peacock Stocking Questions



## Funagi_Wasabi (Jul 22, 2010)

As luck would have it I came across a deal I couldn't refuse on a 55 gallon setup. Now the question is what kind of fish to put in there. I already have a 75 up and running with mbuna so I want to try some Haps or Peacocks this go around. I don't really want an all male tank but I want to find some females that at least show some kind of color besides being grey with stripes or something. Is there a mix of maybe 3 species that would work if I kept a male and 2 females of each, or is that pushing the limits?

I don't really know much about haps/peacocks but I would like to mix it up besides another mbuna tank, which is another possibility.

Thanks!


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Funagi_Wasabi said:


> As luck would have it I came across a deal I couldn't refuse on a 55 gallon setup. Now the question is what kind of fish to put in there. I already have a 75 up and running with mbuna so I want to try some Haps or Peacocks this go around. I don't really want an all male tank but I want to find some females that at least show some kind of color besides being grey with stripes or something. Is there a mix of maybe 3 species that would work if I kept a male and 2 females of each, or is that pushing the limits?
> 
> I don't really know much about haps/peacocks but I would like to mix it up besides another mbuna tank, which is another possibility.
> 
> Thanks!


The 55 cookie cutter gives a very good list of the species that would work.

I would try something like Lethrinops albus Kande, Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe), and Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Maleri Is.) if I were to try 3 groups - buy 6 juvies of each and let them grow up together.

The Hap/Peacock females are pretty bland across the board. I have had a Placidochromis electra girl show very good color to the point I thought she was a male until almost 4in. She was quite blue even when she was holding.

You could also do a tang tank if you want to try something new and different - not the same color but the behaviors more than make up for it.

Good Luck.


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

my advice is just be flexible.

Although haps and peacocks are mild compared to mbuna they still get aggressive streaks. My 100 gallon all male setup has had its ups and downs. I would make sure you're ready to move fish around


----------



## aandfsoccr04 (Sep 2, 2009)

will you post pictures of your 100 gallon?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

A 55 is a perfect size for a species-only tank of aulonocara kandeense (blue orchid peacock). this is a very mild peacock where you can have multiple males in one tank (unlike most if not all other peacocks). I have a colony in a 45 that is doing great. This is somewhat of an unusual peacock to find. I got mine from Dykemyster and couldn't be happier. See the profile on this fish in the library.

And not only can you have muliple colored up males in the same tank, but the females are somewhat pretty with hints of yellow on their fins and egg spots. Plus, with this kind of tank, you'll get purebred babies and won't have to worry about hybridization. And you don't have to worry about aggression.

All the way around, a good deal!


----------



## Funagi_Wasabi (Jul 22, 2010)

A species tank sounds interesting because I wasn't really aware that you could keep multiple males in a breeding tank. I can get access to a fair amount of peacocks through my lfs and I know he can get hold of some kandeense if I asked.

Are there other peacocks as peaceful besides maybe aulonocara maylandi? How big would a colony be and how many males per females? I assume 3 females per male or so.

Thanks!


----------

